# Auto vinyl weeder/sheeter. Has anyone used these?



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Check out the videos here. Aside from having long hair around this thing it looks pretty cool. 

Does anyone use these things? They look like time-savers.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I actually saw a similar device (weeder) at a show a few years back. Seems like it would be beneficial to someone doing sign vinyl, where the material backing is sticky and must be kept out of the way. I can't see a real advantage to using it with t-shirt vinyl since it is basically accomplishing the same process in the same amount of time. You'll still have to go into the design and remove the interior components, which is the most time consuming step.


----------



## lauerja (Aug 8, 2006)

I agree with Josh. The most time-consuming part of weeding is the insides of the design and letters.

This tool might be a time save for large images in sign vinyl, but I am not sure it would benefit a t-shirt design enough to justify the price tag.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I dont think that unit is even made for t-shirt vinyl because of the sticky mylar backing sheet. Looks ok for large graphics and sharp plotter blades.

Problem I see is intricate fine letters and blades that are just not up to snuff. As the blades wear down sometimes you can lift letters as you weed..this thing could butcher a job under those circumstances. Yes...I know you need to change those blades but we all try to get the most milage from those silly things.

I rather like the masking tool more than anything for a one person operation. Again...for the larger sized graphics. I wouldnt pay the asking price for either tool in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Just to back up the assumed usefulness/etc. folks posted above: I do specifically remember hearing at least one person (here or elsewhere) say that they were very nice to have for doing sign vinyl, but that they did NOT work on t-shirt vinyl at all.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

I would have like to have seen graphics. Something detailed. I love how well it works for what they showed in the video though.


----------



## StickerNut (Feb 4, 2007)

I know someone who has used these in the past and the only thing I can say is ...

Don't waste your money

In a perfect world with a perfect cut it would work fine. The problem is the perfect cut (nothing sticks to anything else) does not happen very often if pulled up, as them rollers do, where if you pull flat and diagonal it comes off cleaner and smoother.

Side note .. if you did have a perfect cut then you would simple pull it back without any trouble anyway.

Seen similar, tried similar, will not use/suggest one :/


----------



## stickupkids (Feb 17, 2007)

the tape machine looks amazing


----------



## Harley73 (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi,

Since the last post on this topic was 2007, i thought i would ask if anyone has bought one of these auto vinyl weeders since?

What type of vinyl is it suitable to use & does anyone think it would be suitable for flock vinyl for garments?

Any advice is very much appreciated.

Thanks


----------

